# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Лекции Айравата прабху " Межконфессиональные отношения"

## Рамиль

_Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные. Подскажите, где можно скачать, прослушать Лекции Айравата прабху в Маяпуре, посвящённые неведическим религиям.
Разногласия между учениями и особенности каждой религии с точки зрения Ведического знания._/\_

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот http://yadi.sk/d/wNRbPzcfKtgjn

----------


## Рамиль

Благодарю Лакшмана Прана прабху. В интернете я не нашел эти лекции. Действительно, вайшнавы подобны деревьям желаний, способны выполнить желания каждого,и полны сострадания к павшим душам, я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед всеми вайшнавами_/\_

----------

